
Volvo Life Paint - dmmalam
http://www.volvolifepaint.com
======
a3n
Cool. But what does it do to where it goes when it washes off?

------
kialam
I can't tell if this is a joke or not.

------
lnlyplnt
seems like a version for perm-painting bikes would be useful

